# Chronic cough despite Ivermectin



## Jana (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi you all! I am hoping some of you could give me some insight on my next step with my Lamancha goat, Smores. Smores has always had a a cough. She looks healthy, eats well, poops fine, and she's not a weakling. I wormed my girls (3 Lamanchas, 2 boers) with Ivermectin drench (2 or 3 ml) last Oct., end of Dec., and then mid Feb. Her coughing has seemed to be better at times. Today was almost 80 degrees and she was panting alot more than the other goats. I thought she was going to pass out. I took her on a short cut through the yard to the barn to cool her off and give her some fresh water. It took a while for her panting to calm. It almost seemed liked an asthma attack. I was planning to breed her in a couple weeks. I would love to take her to a vet, but I have a minivan, no trailer, and a vet that is 40 min. away. I'm sure I could find someone to help me get her there if needed. Does this sound like lung worm? I've never seen any worms in any of our goat poops. Should I have injected the Ivermectin instead of drenched it? 

Thanks ahead for any suggestions! JG


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If you think it is Lungworm...you won't see evidence in her poop...even with a fecal run by a vet it's difficult to see, most wormers are given every 7-10 days for a total of 3 doses to get any hatching eggs that can reinfect a goat.


----------



## Jana (Feb 5, 2011)

Liz- 

So, is a drench good in this case? Would it be too close together (from her 2/12/11 dose) to dose her tomorrow, again in 10d and lastly in another 10d? This might occur after she's been bred, is that bad? 

Sorry for all the ?s! JG


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I use Ivermectin paste wormer when needed...it's 1.87% ivermectin, I also weigh my goats and triple their weight to get the dose needed to rid them of the bug. I'm not sure of the percentage of the med in the drench or even the dosing instructions. Ivermectins are safe for pregnant does.

Goats have a very high metabolism that causes wormers to "leave" their system before they have chance to work, which is why most wormers are given at triple doseage.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I dosed ivomec 1% at 1cc per 50lbs per my vet. My doe is pregnant and we did this three times 10days apart. It was also for a dry cough after running. The cough is alot better but not completely gone. My wether had it as well and his cough is gone completely. This cough is very frustrating to deal with


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

I had two with coughs right before kidding this year. The vet said they are seeing this a lot right now because of everything blooming in the spring. She said goats have allergies, too. :laugh: Their "allergies", however, cleared right up with a single shot of Excede because I didn't want to take any chances with kidding right around the corner. My vet doesn't make me bring my girls in for that. I just call her, pick up the shot, and give it myself. Just something else to consider besides just worms.


----------



## Jana (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the info. I think I'll try to load her up in my minivan tomorrow and take her to the vet. I started the Ivermectin 3ml every 10 days (3X) program. She is panting so much more than the other goats, it concerns me. I also haven't connected with a vet yet. We just moved here late summer 2010, so I probably need to make a vet contact anyway. I also need that med that you give to force a dairy goat into heat. I missed their heat cycle (Sept.-Jan.) and want to breed soon for a late August delivery  . You guys are so nice to take the time to help!!!!

JG


----------

